# New to Goats--Question about minerals



## diciwi (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought a bag of goat minerals and the bag says to give them 1/4 to 1/2 ounce a day. I have nigerian dwarfs, so I'm going on the lower end (which amounts to about a teaspoon a day). What I was wondering is, do I just mix it with their feed or is there another, better way to do this. 

Would it be better to buy a salt block? I was told they needed ammonium chloride, that's why I got the bag in the first place. Do the blocks have ammonium chloride in them?

Thanks


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Goats need loose/free choice minerals. Most blocks don't provide enough minerals, because a goat will not like the salty block enough to get what they need.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will be interested to hear how to feed the minerals as well. Our horses love the salty mineral blocks. It's good to know that the goats won't use them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I give them as much as they want -- they know how much their bodies need.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I give loose minerals free choice. However, I also offer them a goat block free choice as well. I go through a goat block every three weeks. I have 15 goats but they generally really like the block. I go through loose minerals at about a small bag every couple of weeks.


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

When I started out with goats I went with the mineral blocks and had so much trouble with mineral deficiencies, etc. I now go with a loose mineral called Lactomine that's made specifically for goats who live in my region. I give it free choice and my goats love it! I can tell such a difference in them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just offer it free choice. You can buy those 2 dish mineral bowls that you attach to a wall. Loose mineral is the best.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Meant to say "lick" not "like". Loose minerals with a high copper content, similar to what you would give beef cattle. I have 7 boer goats and the only thing that licks the block is the deer. Had it out for months. Going to take to my other place for the deer.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tlambert95 said:


> I give loose minerals free choice. However, I also offer them a goat block free choice as well. I go through a goat block every three weeks. I have 15 goats but they generally really like the block. I go through loose minerals at about a small bag every couple of weeks.


which goat block?


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> which goat block?


I started with the Dumor goat blocks but have switched over the the sweetlix but they like both.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

so it doesnt matter whether the bag say a ration still give it free choice? because mine says that ration too, so if so i will start doing free choice


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Dumor is it a 33lb? I think that is what I have, that the deer lick and paw.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes it is the 33lb block. They probably do like it also I suppose but my goats really like it also.


----------



## diciwi (Nov 15, 2012)

Do I need to offer baking soda free choice as well? I heard this aids in digestion. If you don't mind, please tell me what it does exactly, so I know more.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

loose minerals should be given free choice... they know how much they need and will taper off consumption after a week or 2.
Baking soda is good to help with bloat...rich fresh hay, wet browse etc can cause excessive gas in the gut, the baking soda acts as an antacid. I don't offer baking soda freechoice except during the spring when pastures are lush.


----------



## diciwi (Nov 15, 2012)

liz said:


> loose minerals should be given free choice... they know how much they need and will taper off consumption after a week or 2.
> Baking soda is good to help with bloat...rich fresh hay, wet browse etc can cause excessive gas in the gut, the baking soda acts as an antacid. I don't offer baking soda freechoice except during the spring when pastures are lush.


So if I think they might have bloat, put it out. If not, don't leave it out. Correct?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Personally I always keep fresh soda and loose minerals out. Goats know what they need and how much of it. Always better to have it out than never have any out if they need some. The fresher the better. I change dishes every 5 days.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

With baking soda, I found that after I stopped giving it to them free choice, that after a while they actually bloated _less_. Go figure, I think they were too dependent on it. I still keep it around so that I can mix it in their food/drench them with it when needed.


----------

